# Blutige Schrift



## Rafisch (12. Oktober 2005)

hi wollte mal fragen wie man so ne blutige schrift machen kann wollt sie für ne page benutzen wäre schön wenn mir eina weiter helfen kann


----------



## regurge (12. Oktober 2005)

http://www.tutorials.de/search.php?searchid=419865


----------



## Rafisch (12. Oktober 2005)

hmm der link funktioniert irgendwie nit   aba trozdem danke für deine hilfe


----------



## regurge (12. Oktober 2005)

oha sorry probier den hier

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials25200.html&highlight=blutige+schrift


----------

